
Open Letter to the United States Congress: 8 February 2011 - nice1
http://www.co2science.org/education/truthalerts/v14/TruthAboutClimateChangeOpenLetter.php
======
cap10morgan
That org is pretty heavily funded by ExxonMobil, among other reasons to doubt
its credibility.

[http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Center_for_the_St...](http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Center_for_the_Study_of_Carbon_Dioxide_and_Global_Change)

